# Oil & Gas Companies



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Could one provide the directory of Oil & Gas companies both operating and services in UAE??


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Have a look at ADNOC (google it) or ADGAS.


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Have a look at ADNOC (google it) or ADGAS.


Thanks carlZA


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

You looking for a job?


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> You looking for a job?


yeah looking for job very badly .............


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

What line of work you do?


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> What line of work you do?


Reservoir geologist/petrophysicist


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Try Schlumberger in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

pm me your email address , I'll send you the directory.


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

Longhorn said:


> Try Schlumberger in Abu Dhabi?


I have tried via slb.com for two times in past few years but nothing. What shud i do elsE?


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

hakeemdxb said:


> pm me your email address , I'll send you the directory.


Plz find the email below
deleted email


----------

